# Chicken skin?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My local butcher usually has good deals on packs of chicken thighs. They are big and come with bones and skin. Should I pull the skin off or leave it on? I've been pulling it off b/c it's real easy to do so and it seems like a lot of skin. Is skin fatty? I'm trying to take a few lbs off each dog but I want them to have the right balance.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I found leg quarters (dark meat) to be very fattening for the dogs so pulling off some of the skin might be a good idea. I would still include some skin since it is good for them.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

What Lisa said. Chicken leg quarters are typically pretty fatty. If you're trying to drop their weight I'd take it out.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I keep mine off and adjust throughout the week and feed a more leaner meat here and there.

If you are looking to feed it as just a snack or a meal here or there (I can't remember if you feed raw or not) then I would remove some of the skin.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw this mentioned in a Washington Post, question/answer column on Feb 13th. Though this particular issue was in regards to cat dental care, I would imagine it would also apply to dogs teeth as well. It made mention that: 

"Giving your cat a raw chicken wing tip with all the skin from the wing or a thin strip of raw beef to chew on once a week will help keep teeth clean"

The vet in this article likened the chicken skin to "kitty dental floss".

Fur balls can cause intestinal blockage - The Washington Post


----------

